
JQuery Text Highlighter - Highlights Text Fragments In HTML Documents - goldsniffer
http://mir3z.github.com/jquery.texthighlighter/
======
goldsniffer
Find Credit: [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/06/jquery-text-
highlighte...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/06/jquery-text-highlighter-
jquery-plugin.html)

